# Now we have Lexapro....



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

They have finally released the newest SSRI for depression and anxiety called Lexapro. Should be available everywhere now. Here's hoping its not just another drug that sometimes causes more problems that it solves. It appears to be a great alternative to Paxil and Celexa (which will be winding down production). http://www.lexapro.com/home/default.asp http://www.healthyplace.com/Communities/De...depressants.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm also hoping it will help with IBS-C as I looks like it avodis serotonin? have you talked with a doctor about it.tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

tom..no I havnt as of yet. I am mainly interested in this med as a replacement for Buspar..a more effective one, that might also do a better job with my dysthymia than the OTC preps I have tried so far....on the other hand, my IBS-C is doing great...in fact I have been regular as clock work since I had my colon surgery to remove a polyp...who would have thought it would make any difference?







Anyway, the Sam-e I have been taking actually has helped some, but its so bloody expensive I can't afford to keep taking it, so I am going off of it in the next few days. I will likely go to my regular doc pretty soon and see if we can get try a trial of Lexapro to see how it feels...willie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

what were you taking the SAM-E for?tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Dysthymia...a moderate to mild cycling depression.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I've heard a lot of good things about SAMe being used for depression and it has less side effects and works quicker. I dont believe it works on serotonin, but am not sure. The problem is that it is very expensive, however if you can afford it I think its worth it.I would love to hear about this new antidepressant and how people will react to it. I believe it does work on serotonin but on the other side of the brain. From the literature, it sounds like it is only a slight improvement/difference from Celexa, but who knows that could be the difference between success and no success.If anyone tries it, please keep us posted. I'm so afraid to try it yet, too many of the new drugs have been a bit disappointing, hopefully this one will give more of us some hope. I believe it does mention diarrhea as a possible side effect ... maybe it is worth a shot, one can always stop if it doesnt work I guess.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

> quote:I'm also hoping it will help with IBS-C as I looks like it avodis serotonin?


Where do you get that?


----------

